# Meditation



## Delta Shell (Mar 3, 2021)

I can't do it. I feel like it's boring and doesn't work for me.

Anyone else do this and achieve Jiren powers yet or nah?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2021)

It seems boring to me too.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Mar 3, 2021)

never tried it because i know i'd be shit at it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Keishin (Mar 3, 2021)

Some years ago tried it but not my style fosho


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 3, 2021)

i've only been doing it when i'm really desperate to get to sleep and already took a bunch of pills, or to deal with anxiety, or to get back with my priorities

after my breakup 3 years ago i meditated every day for several months. it really helped with processing the loss, dealing with anxiety, and my overall quality of life.

after my last day at work i hope to feel worthy enough to meditate every day. even 5 minutes helps for me. i think getting the most out of my funemployment is going to depend on it.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 3, 2021)

i started off in meditation using this recording just before job interviews (i got the job i wanted):

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Mar 3, 2021)

I meditate a lot , but without a program. For example for a few days/weeks I might not meditate at all , but for some days I meditate as long as I am awake.....

It's really nice. Usually in nature or an isolated place. And I occasionally put exotic peaceful music to have a nice combination.

Keep in mind , the best way to meditate , it's to forget about the pressure of time......Just relax.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blk (Mar 3, 2021)

A few years ago i managed to keep up a daily routine of at least 30min of meditation per day. Lasted some months and then never did it again with regularity (although i think i'll try to set it up again).

It's definitely useful especially after a while that you do it.

I noticed that my ability to focus went up and so did awareness / emotional self control.


These are the practical benefits that i guess improve even more with more practice, but if done for a long long time it seems to be something that can change you on a foundational level.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2021)

I love it. First time was in gym class with a group of my classmates, like 8th grade. I thought it was amazing. But had no idea what it was.

Started doing it in college. I still do it to this day.

It's the best. Talk to the friend within.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Mar 3, 2021)

I prefer ASMR.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 6, 2021)

I tried guided a few times using apps and YouTube, I'm not sure it had much of an effect on me.

I also did guided in person a bunch with my ex girlfriend (was a yoga instructor) but I don't think you can concentrate properly when it's someone you know, you end up laughing or whatever.

I tend to feel the described benefits of meditation if I go for a long walk or do some sort of exercise that I can run on autopilot (shadow boxing).

The sitting still part is the difficult part my mind is flooded with thoughts.


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 8, 2021)

Sometimes I do it as part of a yoga exercise video. If it’s quiet I can do it. The relax your toe to head thing works as a starter for me. The key to relaxation is more farts. Just relax and let it all flow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 8, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> Sometimes I do it as part of a yoga exercise video. If it’s quiet I can do it. The relax your toe to head thing works as a starter for me. The key to relaxation is more farts. Just relax and let it all flow.


----------



## TabascoPrivatee17 (Apr 7, 2021)

Meditating while listening to chakra healing music  helps.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 7, 2021)

Closest thing to mediation I have been doing is stretching outside after my workouts while listening to music and taking in that fresh spring air.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 11, 2021)

I tried it once... Ended up realising our skulls are basically exoskeletons covered in skin... My head is a bug in a skin bag...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 11, 2021)

Sounds boring and an unproductive use of time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2021)

I’ve done something Like it ... or idk if there’s a time period but usually I do little breathing exercises 2-10 min or sometimes up to 30 min 

it’s like meditation I think and it’s calming 

not daily but sometimes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2021)

I've done sleeping, that's close enough, right?
j/k

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2021)

Jim said:


> I've done sleeping, that's close enough, right?
> j/k


Do you use a white noise machine?

FYI it’s very normal to use one


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 11, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> Closest thing to mediation I have been doing is stretching outside after my workouts while listening to music and taking in that fresh spring air.


You box right? Do you find shadow boxing meditative?

That/running/walking/anything I can do on autopilot feels as close as I can get to how people describe meditation. 

Feels similar to the way people use mantra to keep part of their mind occupied.


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> You box right? Do you find shadow boxing meditative?
> 
> That/running/walking/anything I can do on autopilot feels as close as I can get to how people describe meditation.
> 
> Feels similar to the way people use mantra to keep part of their mind occupied.


Some people walk and meditate Ik cuz I was looking into doing that. Something quiet and relaxing that you don’t have to think about at all and can concentrate on breathing and getting to that state of relaxation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 11, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> You box right? Do you find shadow boxing meditative?
> 
> That/running/walking/anything I can do on autopilot feels as close as I can get to how people describe meditation.
> 
> Feels similar to the way people use mantra to keep part of their mind occupied.


I actually don't box anymore, but I never really found shadow boxing meditative. Maybe jump roping though, definitely slow jogging

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TabascoPrivatee17 (Apr 12, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> I tried it once... Ended up realising our skulls are basically exoskeletons covered in skin... My head is a bug in a skin bag...


Other people think we are more like brain and nerve system piloting a flesh suit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 12, 2021)

IDK - someone told me about meditation years ago. They basically said just try to clear your mind of everything. I could never do that. Then they said instead of trying to clear your mind of everything, just concentrate on one thing. So...immediately boobs came to mind. Needless to say, I love meditation.

JK. Sometimes when I'm upset I do try to focus my mind on a project or design something in my mind. It helps. But its not what people would call meditation per se. That's about as close as I get.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 12, 2021)

Karasu said:


> Then they said instead of trying to clear your mind of everything, just concentrate on one thing. So...immediately boobs came to mind.


This is why you can never do guided meditation with your partner.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Final Fantasy (Jan 11, 2022)

I try to meditate, but it's really hard to focus due to agitation. I figure for a lot of the people who seem to not to be able to meditate, including myself, would probably have it easier if we tried to tackle meditation by making the body feel pleasant. I remember when I was younger, I was able to meditate a lot easier, because my body felt pleasant from the start. Since I felt good it was easy to stay in the present moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 12, 2022)

Everytime I jog pass a chick trying to meditate (I have only seen girls meditate), I wonder wtf are they doing for 5secs before realising what's up 

I heard it could be pretty good for sleeping and other stuff though.

@Alibaba Saluja care to comment?


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 12, 2022)

Sure.

It's pretty easy.

Things that can affect our meditation is:

- Being around too many people like in a city.

- Being around old buildings

- And some other things

- Anything really that sends too many "signals".

Also meditation is like going to the gym. You must train it everyday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 12, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> I can't do it. I feel like it's boring and doesn't work for me.
> 
> Anyone else do this and achieve Jiren powers yet or nah?


There isn't only one type of meditation. 

Meditation for the most part is just awareness and focus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 19, 2022)

I meditate on daily basis right in the morning. Usually like 20-30 minutes long sessions. It's definitely useful and changes you way more than you'd think. A lot of people dismiss it as just clearing your head and being relaxed, but it can actually affect the very fundamentals of your thinking, feeling and acting permanently - as long as you keep practicing it at least.


Xelioszzapporro said:


> but for some days I meditate as long as I am awake.....


Wait, like several hours long sessions?   Or wdym?


blk said:


> A few years ago i managed to keep up a daily routine of at least 30min of meditation per day. Lasted some months and then never did it again with regularity (although i think i'll try to set it up again).
> 
> It's definitely useful especially after a while that you do it.
> 
> ...


Why did you fall out of practice? Ever thought of getting back to it?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Jan 19, 2022)

t0xeus said:


> Wait, like several hours long sessions?



Depends could be several hours like 5-7 hours but sometimes even more , until I fall asleep.
I might take a break for 15 minutes to eat but sometimes I just eat a lot from the beginning cause I just want to chill and meditate nonstop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 19, 2022)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> Depends could be several hours like 5-7 hours but sometimes even more , until I fall asleep.
> I might take a break for 15 minutes to eat but sometimes I just eat a lot from the beginning cause I just want to chill and meditate nonstop.


Damn that's impressive

You probably reach a pretty deep state of consciousness

Any advantages irl you think this brought you?


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 19, 2022)

I have moments where I just seat and reflect on life, I don't get why you have to completely detach from reality.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Jan 19, 2022)

t0xeus said:


> Damn that's impressive
> 
> You probably reach a pretty deep state of consciousness
> 
> Any advantages irl you think this brought you?



Yeah I indeed have reached a deep level of consciousness over time...
As for the advantages irl , it has mainly made me calm , very patient and also has improved significantly my memory.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 19, 2022)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> Yeah I indeed have reached a deep level of consciousness over time...
> As for the advantages irl , it has mainly made me calm , very patient and also has improved significantly my memory.


That's amazing. Good for you. I hope I can ever get to that level of practice. 
Now the next step is to start stanning a different Team Toguro member cuz Bui is the wackiest

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Jan 19, 2022)

t0xeus said:


> That's amazing. Good for you. I hope I can ever get to that level of practice.
> Now the next step is to start stanning a different Team Toguro member cuz Bui is the wackiest




Thanks I appreciate it! I hope you will also reach that level over time , it is easy as long as you forget the pressure of time...

I love Team Toguro , each of the 4 members are cool in their own way lol. But I slightly like Bui more than Karasu and the Toguro brothers because of his fighting style and he has awesome design lol. He is backstory is also awesome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 25, 2022)

Take 1 lsd tab and go fishing. Now that's meditation lol


----------



## stockmans (Jan 31, 2022)

I love to meditate. I noticed that then I feel better. Also recently read a study in which scientists proved that the same parts of the brain are involved in prayer and meditation.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 5, 2022)

can anyone tell me how to tap into my chakras ???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Feb 8, 2022)

Meditation without purpose is of no benefit, of course it will get boring and a person will quit.



kyochi said:


> can anyone tell me how to tap into my chakras ???



Turmeric, my son, and actually feel your cells in motion.


----------

